# Hawkins Kenpo Ju Jitsu Battle of Baltimore Clips!!!!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are some clips of my students at the Battle of Baltimore 2006 Tournament Jiu Jitsu Division.

Dennis Kelley - 2nd Place Men's Heavy Weight, 3rd Place Men's Absolute
Jesse Jackson - 1st Place Men's Middle Weight


----------



## Ybot (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.  The dude Dennis fought was hugh.  I hate it when big guys use their weight and lay on you the whole match.  Looks like Dennis did exactly what I would have tried...  go for the back.  Good job. 

Your brother did a great job.  Was he a wrestler?  He's got that wrestlers bulldog mentality about fighting for that takedown, it's great.  That's something I need to work on.  Hope that wasn't his favorite gi.

BTW, Couple of questions:

What were the rules of these matches?  Pretty much BJJ comp rules?  a quick rundown would be much appriciated.

How did they put together divisions?  I noticed that your brother wore a black belt, but his competitors were sporting the whites.  Was it divided up by beginner, intermediate, advanced, etc. or perhaps some other means?

Anyway, just curious.  And again, thanks for the videos.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ybot said:


> Thanks for sharing. The dude Dennis fought was hugh. I hate it when big guys use their weight and lay on you the whole match. Looks like Dennis did exactly what I would have tried... go for the back. Good job.
> 
> Your brother did a great job. Was he a wrestler? He's got that wrestlers bulldog mentality about fighting for that takedown, it's great. That's something I need to work on. Hope that wasn't his favorite gi.
> 
> ...


 
Rules: 2 points a takedown, 2 points guard pass, 2 points knee on chest, 4 points a mount, 4 points a back mount, 2 points a Sweep, advantage given for sub attempts, disadvantage for pulling guard.

Divisions were supposedly broken up by skill level but it really wasn't as everybody wore a white belt and it was obvious that many weren't white belts.  Also so many were competing in every division (beginner, intermediate, advanced) that they just ended up combining most of the divisions.  My brother is wearing a Kenpo Purple Belt and Dennis is wearing a Kenpo Black Belt.  They are both white belts in Ju Jitsu with me although Dennis is close to being awarded his Blue.  My brother wrestled early in High school about 12 years ago or so.


----------

